# Hopefully moving in the right direction



## StandbyMe (Aug 5, 2011)

After 3-1/2 months of separation I am hoping our marriage is moving in the right direction. My wife agreed to meet me for lunch Sunday, I had not seen her in close to 2 months. I expressed to her on the phone we would not talk about any heavy stuff unless she wanted to (We did not) We sat and talked for about an hour or so. Hopefully things are slowly beginning to heal. It will still take time .. lots of time. Here awhile back I implemented the 180 and it helped me but after 10 days things began to eat at me. I knew we needed to somehow deal with the marriage. The day before we met I finally got her to open up to me on the phone. For over 3 months she would not talk about it .. it hurt too much. I am hoping this is the first step in reconciliation. I must continue to improve myself mentally and physically and let time and patients continue.


----------



## SugarPlum JellyBean (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm right there with you. It's only been three weeks for me, but I decided to drop in on my husband at work today and try to get an idea of where his head is. He actually apologized to me for the things he had done. He made some accusations of his own, but in the end, we embraced each other and agreed to talk again in the near future. We love who we love. Sometimes we love people who are quite damaged, and it doesn't seem to matter. I know that I want enough self respect for myself that I am strong with or without him. I am hopeful to work things out over the next few months. I am in no hurry to have him move back in, and believe this separation will do wonders to help us appreciate what we have. You hit it on the head when you said patience must continue. It took a while to get here. There is no quick fix.


----------

